# Open Track at Al's Jungle Park



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

There will be an open track for practice/test and tune Sunday, Nov. 27 @2PM. If a race breaks out, so be it. LMK if interested. Al DeYoung


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

im there zoom we go


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*test n tune*

well 5 days til test n tune at al,s see u there.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Great time at ALs tonight Thanks again!


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*test n tune*

had a good time. hard to race while dodgeing all the wild animals running around on the track and under my feet. and keep from stepping in land minds lol.:wave::tongue:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Um, Darrell, there are no animals, no jungle. This is what it is named for.
http://www.na-motorsports.com/Tracks/IN/JunglePark.html


----------

